# Mojacar



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

Originally when we thought of moving to spain, our prime area was Mojacar , nice promenade in summer and winter, properties abit over priced but still within reach,we decided to pop down for a week and look for a small flat as a fishing retreat for yours truly, what an eyeopener!!100,s of available properties each in a bad state of neglect,and the villas that back on to the mountains are surrounded by rubbish dumps even now in winter the stench and flies are horrendous,this morning we were woken by acouple of wild piglets rooting in the rubbish,for a weekends fishing it is tolerable but 6 weeks at a time no chance,I would be ashamed to invite friends from overseas to mojacar , it seems to have a wonderful gleaming white layer of shops and properties hiding the streets of neglected houses and flats behind them.


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Well Nignoy, I live in Mojacar Playa for considerable periods throughout the year. There are some unkempt properties there but nothing like the amount you say. Furthermore, towards those mountains you talk about villas are quite expensive and owned by some well known people in showbiz etc. I know of some areas that are overgrown and not used but no dumps with rubbish strewn over.

Most of Mojacar Playa is beautiful. Your post is unfair in my opinion. I think you shoulld have rented our apartment.


----------



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

I wish I could publish some of the photo,s I have taken of the rubbish dumps that are supposedly not there!!When we came to Mocajar for the first time 3 years ago at the southern end of the promenade round the point from the tower there were 3 developments over 500 individual properties with its own palm lined access boulevard ,these developments are all abandonded and derelict,and in many places the promenade on the beach side is in a sorry state, to spend a short summer holiday with sun ,booze and the beach I suppose it is bearable but to live all the year round,Idont think so


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

The same could be said of every city, town and village in Spain, the UK, France, Italy etc. etc.


----------



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

I,m not disputing that, I was just stating how disappointed I was at the state of Mojacar once you left the main thoroughfare,through our wanderings over the years I have learned to keep my rose-coloured glasses in my pocket, I very much doubt if you will find massive open rubbish dumps in built up areas of Bavaria or devon and cornwall,


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Nignoy said:


> I wish I could publish some of the photo,s I have taken of the rubbish dumps that are supposedly not there!!When we came to Mocajar for the first time 3 years ago at the southern end of the promenade round the point from the tower there were 3 developments over 500 individual properties with its own palm lined access boulevard ,these developments are all abandonded and derelict,and in many places the promenade on the beach side is in a sorry state, to spend a short summer holiday with sun ,booze and the beach I suppose it is bearable but to live all the year round,Idont think so


Hi Nignoy, You were in Macenas at that stage not Mojacar Playa. But, your description of Macenas is correct.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Leper said:


> Hi Nignoy, You were in Macenas at that stage not Mojacar Playa. But, your description of Macenas is correct.


Quite correct but you haven't told them that the mayoress is a looney ?


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

gus-lopez said:


> Quite correct but you haven't told them that the mayoress is a looney ?


Oh you are so right there. She should write a book........."How to kill a town"



Doggy


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

The Mayoress of Mojacar (and district) has come under some criticism over the past year or two for her changes in the way Mojacar and the Playa does its business. I'm with her. She has restored Mojacar Playa as a family destination and rescued it from the unruly. The night clubs are quite far from the main strip. The bars are less noisy by far now. Much of the lager louting has been erradicated (although not entirely).

She (Mayoress) has come under the hammer from some restaurant/owners who thought they had the God-given right to impose their nightly entertainment bands on those of whom were not even in their bars. Whatever way you look at Mojacar Playa now there is no doubt the place has greatly improved on what it was.


----------



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

we spent the last 6 days just exploring mojacar and surrounding areas , the area where we came across most of the rubbish dumps was in and around the calle Miguel hernandez , but we came acrossdumps all over mojacar,take a look at the waste ground behind the camping area, there the rubbish is piled up against the rear walls of the houses,but its all immaterial nowfound a nice little stone house south of Vera, with ample space and slipway for a boat.


----------

